# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Smart wiring to laundry?

## barney118

I have to put this out there, would anyone see a need for cat 5e cable to a laundry/ bathroom now or in the future?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

I don't see a need for it anywhere anymore... unless you are particularly wiring in smart control to the house switches etc. ... otherwise wireless all the way for me.

----------


## Jon

Can't think of one off hand but who knows what is coming around the corner.
If you have the frame exposed and it is a simple run back to your patch panel or consolidation point why not?  Locate it next to a GPO on a bench top.

----------


## Armers

I would! You can always leave it in the wall unterminated, if you do, run the cable to the ground (full height of the wall) as to allow for terminating at any height. Also there are many internet enabled white goods devices these days.  
RE the debate of wireless vs wired, if the devices is permanent fixture, you should hard wire it.

----------


## Uncle Bob

What they said ^
I reckon household washers and dryers will be connected to the internet shortly.
Commercial ones have this ability already.  
As a side note (or plug  :Smilie:  ). A company I work for interfaces to the commercial washers and dryers and allows users to pay by card and send email or SMS notifications when available or finished. This system also allows booking of said machines and viewing of availability on the web.

----------


## barney118

> I would! You can always leave it in the wall unterminated, if you do, run the cable to the ground (full height of the wall) as to allow for terminating at any height. Also there are many internet enabled white goods devices these days.  
> RE the debate of wireless vs wired, if the devices is permanent fixture, you should hard wire it.

  If this is the case what rules apply for around water?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

If you follow the same as you would for a GPO you'll be fine. If you put it next to a GPO then go on the further side away from the water.. You can get gel filled data ports and cable if you really want to spend some money but you don't do it for power so no need for data.  
Cheers  
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

Ok,  I agree with the others that if you are running this stuff elsewhere you may as well put it in there. However, if washers and dryers end up on the net then I still reckon they'll just have a wireless module... and how much bandwidth can a dryer really need? :eek: :Tongue:

----------


## toooldforthis

I wouldn't worry
the domestic robot will unload the old washer then monitor the weather to decide whether to hang it on the hills hoist or throw it in the drier

----------


## OBBob

Yep.  
Whatever happened to the internet connected fridges... they were the next biggest thing for a while but now seem to have disappeared again.

----------


## METRIX

> What they said ^
> I reckon household washers and dryers will be connected to the internet shortly. 
> .

  
Already are, Samsung has a few with WifI,   WW9000 9kg Front Load Washer with Wi-Fi & Crystal Blue Doorâ¢ | SAMSUNG Australia  WD10F8K9ABG Wash up to 15kg with Power Bubble** Australiaâs 1st Ultra Large Capacity Washer with Wi-Fi*** 10kg Washer/8kg Dryer | SAMSUNG Australia 
LG introduces Gen II Internet fridge, this one has WiFi connection instead of a Modem which Gen 1 had !!! 
As well, they have WiFi oven which can talk to the fridge, the fridge can send recipes to the oven, the oven will cook them, unfortunately they don't have the WiFi human yet, so someone still needs to get off their lazy ass and get the food from the fridge to the oven 
Miele also have Wifi White goods, personally I don;t see any use ina Wifi Washing machine, I am not really interested in getting online to check how the load is progressing, I can just walk 20 meters and have a look, or just wait for the beep when it's finished. 
We always wire all our places with Cat6 in every room, (except laundry), I prefer wired connections as I find they are more reliable and faster, WiFi is great for portable devices, but anything static is hardwired for me.

----------

